# Slide out motor heads up



## Trailerguy (6 mo ago)

My slide out motor stopped working in my 2010 palomino stampede. After tearing apart the motor I saw three gears, two steel and a damn nylon one. If you held the button for a second to long moving the slide out, it broke. 
Found one on ebay for 25.00 bucks. All the motors were 300 or more. Replaced it and have an all steel motor now. 
Your welcome.


----------

